# Trumpet concerto



## soundandfury

Hello (I'm new here!)
I've written a trumpet concerto and would like to know what people think of it.
1st mvmt: Allegro
2nd mvmt: Andante
3rd mvmt: Menuetto
4th mvmt: Rondo


----------



## david johnson

i prefer the menuetto. why not do the 2nd mvt. in the relative minor? 
keep up the good work.

dj


----------



## soundandfury

Well, I had this tune in my head for the 2nd mvt, and it wouldn't really work in the minor, so I stuck with major all the way through. It's meant to be happy, uplifting music - why does art have to be depressing to be art? That said, I do like minor keys, but I wouldn't use minor in a trumpet concerto - except possibly transiently. Somehow I feel minors are more suited to symphonies and lieds.
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## david johnson

the hummel, mvt. 2 is lovely rather than depressing...it dwells a bit in minor.
i do not always count minor as depressing, it's just another color to paint a melody.

dj


----------



## soundandfury

I realise that minors don't have to be depressing, but I often struggle to make them work as anything other than melancholy. Perhaps it's because I am loth to leave the 7th note flat.
But yes, hummel's whole concerto is great stuff and of course, he knows how to do much more with minor keys than I can.
However, a major 2nd mvt seemed to fit my concerto better... but either could have been made to work. Then again, I wouldn't have been able to recur the 2nd mvt's theme in the 4th mvt if I'd done something minor...


----------

